# Stupid Question About Certina Ds3



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Hi

Received a DS3 earlier this week (almost my final addition this year







) which I'm really happy with, however the bracelet is a little tight. The seller sent 2 spare links with the watch so there's no problemm, but (and here's where I could do with help from anyone who knows the bracelet) are the link pins screws or push?









Looking at the side of the bracelet the pins seem to have a screw head on one side, but they are tiny, and my smallest driver is 1.4mm which is too big. On the inside of the bracelet however are arrows which I assumed to indicate the direction that the pins push out, so I'm confused. I don't want to try and push them out if they are screws, but on the other hand I don't want to take it to a jeweller tomorrow if they aren't.

Sorry there's no pictures (yes, I know that would make life easier







), but if anyone knows the watch (it's the re-issue version bought new in 2005) and they reply today I'll be grateful. If no replies by the time I get home this evening I'll take and post some pics

Thanks

Rich


----------



## Ironpants (Jul 1, 2005)

Sounds like you are looking at split pins but I don't know the bracelet so a picture would help confirm either way

Toby

Oops read your post properly and the arrows indicate the direction you are supposed to push the split pins to extract them.


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Ironpants said:


> Oops read your post properly and the arrows indicate the direction you are supposed to push the split pins to extract them.


That's what i thought, but the end of the pins (at the side the arrow is pointing to) seems to have screw heads, so I wasn't sure

I'll post pics tonight to show what I mean

Rich


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Toshi said:


> Ironpants said:
> 
> 
> > Oops read your post properly and the arrows indicate the direction you are supposed to push the split pins to extract them.
> ...


Could what looks like screw heads be split pins?


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Stanford said:


> Could what looks like screw heads be split pins?


Very probably. You can tell I'm not very "handy" when it comes to things like this, can't you?!










I just wanted to make sure they weren't screw pins before I start trying to push them out!!

I'll get m' coat









Rich


----------



## johnbrigade (Oct 15, 2007)

my tissot looks to have a very similar set up and these are push out type.

There's not guarantee that it's the same set up on your watch, but sounds likely.


----------



## ollyming (May 12, 2004)

They are split pins on the DS 3 chrono which arrived at my house from Switzerland this morning! Push them out in the direction of the arrow. The other end does look a bit like a screwhead but is actually the two ends of the split pin.

Cheers, Olly


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

ollyming said:


> They are split pins on the DS 3 chrono which arrived at my house from Switzerland this morning! Push them out in the direction of the arrow. The other end does look a bit like a screwhead but is actually the two ends of the split pin.
> 
> Cheers, Olly


Thanks Olly (and everyone) for bearing with me!

Now I can huff and I can puff and I can push those pins out























Rich


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

For those of you worrying whether I've managed to re-size the bracelet or not, you can rest easy - it's done !









(what a bloody trauma)

Rich

(feel such a fool







)


----------

